# A few questions



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

1. Is brindle a dominant gene?
2. What's the difference between belted and banded?
3 is belted/banded dominant?
I am asking because I got a new brindled girl and I am unsure about breeding her. She is very pretty but I think I may keep her as a pet and not breed her.


----------



## BlankAndWhite (Mar 4, 2013)

links removed as this site doesn't link back to fmb's,a forum rule. An introduction post is also a requirement ,thanks

These should help  I do believe all but belted are dominant.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

1. Is brindle a dominant gene? Yes. There is 2 types, sex-linked and american
2. What's the difference between belted and banded? They are from 2 different genes. Banded starts at the belly and goes around, while belted ( bt/bt) starts on the back.
3 is belted/banded dominant? Belted is recessvive. Banded is a dominant


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

your welcome. I forgot the code for banded.

Theres another post on here that may help you more:
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7464


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

very helpful


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I believe it is W^bd.


----------

